# piano improvise.



## ollv




----------



## ollv

any thoughts? what is it about ?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Well, it was definitely avant-garde jazz-like. I liked the rhythms. The harmony was unconventional. Did you use tone clusters?


----------



## ollv

Honestly speaking, this is not a composition of a theory-based. there are intuition, improvisation and influence (Anthail, may be Stravinsky, Prokofiev). I feel atonal and chromatic fragments, but I don’t think about how this should fit the theory. But, as I understand it, there are clusters.


----------



## Phil loves classical

ollv said:


> Honestly speaking, this is not a composition of a theory-based. there are intuition, improvisation and influence (Anthail, may be Stravinsky, Prokofiev). I feel atonal and chromatic fragments, but I don't think about how this should fit the theory. But, as I understand it, there are clusters.


I figured that. It is sort of similar to Prokofiev, how he puts in "wrong notes".


----------



## ollv

yes maybe, but this certain composition was influenced by Antheil. global idea and begin at least.
But maybe in the middle of this was something like of Prokofiev.


----------



## ollv

onemore


----------



## Larkenfield

ollv said:


>


Sounds fine except the piano needs detuning.


----------



## Larkenfield

ollv said:


> onemore


I detect some ability behind the chaos. This could be the story of you squandering your talent. Perhaps it's not too late. 
:tiphat:


----------



## ollv

Larkenfield said:


> Sounds fine except the piano needs detuning.


thank you ) maybe. This is electric piano .. I was playing casually and quickly.
Themes much and little time ))


----------



## ollv

Larkenfield said:


> I detect some ability behind the chaos. This could be the story of you squandering your talent. Perhaps it's not too late.
> :tiphat:


I like you post about Monk, obviously I listened him 


> Perhaps it's not too late.


I dunno, perhaps already too. Anyway I do not know, what else I should do in addition to just write and play ))

Maybe I should learn something. But in case I will not able my daughter will teach me, she already compose better music then her teacher can understand.


----------



## Larkenfield

ollv said:


> I like you post about Monk, obviously I listened him
> 
> I dunno, perhaps already too. Anyway I do not know, what else I should do in addition to just write and play ))
> 
> Maybe I should learn something. But in case I will not able my daughter will teach me, she already compose better music then her teacher can understand.


You've got talent, keep at it. I like your rhythm and sense of touch, plus God only knows the world could use more humor. I'm glad I picked up on the Monk influence and your bit of a Jazz touch. Keep improvising and see how far you can go. You have a happy spirit and it sounds like you have a talented daughter. :tiphat:


----------



## ollv




----------

